# 2 Bucket Wash Technique video



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike Phillips has just put a 2 bucket wash technique video on Showcar Garage.
It is worth a look if you are still not sure about this:
*LINK*
Just click on the play button in the bottom left hand corner of the Google video window


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

A very informative video, from the guy with a metal leg :thumb: Not sure about not putting your hand in the mitt


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great video, I love watching things like that, it's good to re-enforce your learning and validate how you wash a car.

He is a very good presenter too!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

I didn't realise mike philips had a metal leg, great video though :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> I didn't realise mike philips had a metal leg, great video though :thumb:


Me either .... but very good video and agree with what Neil said.


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

I have their PC video, which is also great to watch!
Lol at Mike on this one though, in a slight rush against that sun going down me thinks, even the way he spoke was fast...lol

Nice "Ghost" impression at the end too :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very good vid! I must admit I always do the windscreen last as its often the dirtiest 'panel' and the one your least worried about in terms of inflicting damage!!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Mmmmmm me thinks me might get a grit gaurd or two !!!


----------



## BIGJJS (Jun 22, 2006)

good informative video :thumb:


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

I was interested in the scratch x info but ended too soon..


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

That ScratchX clip is from their "how to use a PC" DVD.
It's quite an interesting part because I used ScratchX once and didn't see any effect....................that's cause I was doing it all wrong


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

28 minute long video on how to wash your car?! That's insane, but informative... lol


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

didnt seem to load for me, just said buffering... for a bout 10 mins  

as for not putting your hand in the mitt, that is how i use it as it is twice as thick then.


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

mzm70 said:


> That ScratchX clip is from their "how to use a PC" DVD.
> It's quite an interesting part because I used ScratchX once and didn't see any effect....................that's cause I was doing it all wrong


Can you let me know what the secret of scratch x use is please?? cheers


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool vid.  I want a grit guard now.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The grit guard does make a difference alright,i have seen a few of these dvds and they are great:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't find anymore videos on the website, does anyone else have any? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Might it be an idea to make this thread a sticky for newbies? Very informative for the basics


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Roo said:


> Good guide for Scratch-X here: How to remove swirls by hand


Thanks for that m8...cheers:thumb:


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just to add some notes I took from watching the video.

1. Apply a 50p size amount on the upper edge of the pad.
2. Hold the pad such that the fingers are on the opposite side of the product
3. Spread out in the area, circular or horizontal motions
4. Start working the product, he used north/south direction mostly.
5. Using #4 the product will 'gravitate' to the top & bottom of the work area.
6. Every so often bring the product back in to the work area.
7. Work it quite hard, 10-15lb of pressure until it turns clear/oily/vaseline like
8. Wipe off as there is no benefit to letting it dry
9. Repeat 2-3 times if necessary.

ScratchX needs working in, that's the message, apply pressure and keep working it until it's vaseline like.

HTH


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Very helpful video, kind of confused why he leaves the buckets at the front of the car if he has it on the stand to move it around. Very helpful non the less


----------



## andycap (Feb 28, 2006)

matt_mph said:


> Very helpful video, kind of confused why he leaves the buckets at the front of the car if he has it on the stand to move it around. Very helpful non the less


lol i thought the same


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

very good video, how many people here put there hand in the mitt or do you hold it like a sponge?

Also is there any point putting a grit guard in the soap bucket? I dont think he touched the grit guard with the mitt in that bucket??


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

good site and good videos! has anyone bought a dvd off them? or a group buy?


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Personnaly Im more of a holder(keep the glove opening away from the paint), then a put a hand inner.

Top video, thanks Mike and Richard, why arnt our houses, got garages the size of Buckingham Palace. :thumb: 

John


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

I'm a hand-put-inner...  Had trouble getting my hand in it today, it'd somehow welded itself together inside... (proper sheepskin mitt, not MF)


----------



## mzm70 (Jun 27, 2006)

What I can't quite understand is given that he washed it down with a high(ish) pressure hose first, where did all that grit come from?


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

am i wrong or did he wash the car with 'dirty wheel water?'also thot he missed a few wee bits-jus bein picky tho lol


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

i think your right, it was the same water that he used for the wheels.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

he used the same for the wheels, but didnt use the rinse bucket, i do the same, BUT rinse the brush with the hose after each wheel befroe goin for more soap water.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great video that! fantastic site too.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Very good but I will still wash the wheels last.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay. 

Here's my take on it all....

I don't use a grit guard. 

If my car is clean, I don't use a rinse bucket. (Shock horror)

BUT, I don't dip my wash mitt to the bottom of the bucket. I only take water and suds from the top of the bucket. In which case I don't need a grit guard as my grit is sitting at the bottom of the bucket! 

Also I put my shampoo in first and THEN fill the bucket which gives you lots and lots of soapy suds that you can allow to run all over the car to start looseing the dirt.

Unless you are a newbie I think he is teaching his granny to suck eggs....

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Here's my take on it all....
> 
> ...


The grit is brought to the surface when the mitt is introduced to the bucket, then drawn up by the capillary action of the fibres, just taking water from the "top" probably includes water from the bottom and everywhere around it too.

In a shampoo i look for lubricicity to help the mitt glide over the surface, reducing friction and therefore potential of causing swirls, suds being what i use in the foam gun to help remove dirt.

IMO ofcourse but i think that you should follow the good practice of atleast two buckets, as it is proven to work :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

[devils advocate] So what stops the grit from rising up past the grit guard?Does it stop the turbulence at the bottom of the bucket perhaps?

I have to confess that I don't have a PC and so have not been able to completely remove all defects from my cars and as a result I cannot tell if I am introducing MORE defects through washing or not. That said, I wash my cars every week and they are definitely not getting worse. 

Even if I were to agree with the grit guard, I still saw Mike wipe the sill of the mini and then move the mitt back up to the shoulder of the three quarter panel in again, which IMO is worse than no grit guard!

I will have a closer look next time I wash and see what happens with a brand new mitt and the grit etc

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> [devils advocate] So what stops the grit from rising up past the grit guard?Does it stop the turbulence at the bottom of the bucket perhaps?
> 
> I have to confess that I don't have a PC and so have not been able to completely remove all defects from my cars and as a result I cannot tell if I am introducing MORE defects through washing or not. That said, I wash my cars every week and they are definitely not getting worse.
> 
> ...


 I think thats the idea, stops a current whooshing all the grit up past the gaurd.

I do agree with you about that though, i notice i rinse my mitt out more frequently than he does.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Its a shame, as what could have been a good video is spoilt by IMO poor technique. I think I looks like he hasn't washed many cars for a while!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I want to watch this again, but I can't find the link to take me to the video. Can someone point me in the right direction, thanks

Darren


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea same here, the link only goes to some forum


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Essex-Steve (Sep 10, 2006)

This method is a must, done it since day one no scratches or swirles.

Great Video!!!!


----------



## R32tim (Jul 29, 2006)

i just need my new buckets to arrive.....

:thumb:


----------

